# brakes grab then release



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

I am betting that I have a warped rotor, but I want some other options to look into. 

Pedal is firm. When coming to a stop from speed 60mph. The car seems to almost shudder as if the ABS is activating. As the car slows the sensation goes from a shudder to a grab and release sensation as if it is stopping harder then less hard. There is no vibration or pulsation from the pedal, it remains steady and firm through the stop. The grab and release slows in direct relation to the speed of the car until a complete stop is achieved.

I get no warning lights or indicators on the LCD screen. 

I did just read that a good idea to rule out a faulty ABS sensor is to pull the fuse controlling the ABS system and drive the car , stopping normally. I'll try that tomorrow just to rule out the ABS as the culprit.

Suggestions?

Thanks
Michael, and Happy 4th of July.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd put my money on your rotors


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If it is the rotors, you would be wise to replace pads also.


----------



## Mike's06GTO (Mar 30, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> If it is the rotors, you would be wise to replace pads also.


Brand new pads.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ceramic brand new pads  and bed the pads and rotors in

http://ebcbrakes.com/articles/how-to-bed-in-your-new-brakes-for-streeturban-driving-2/


----------

